# HOPELESS



## alegoribar (Mar 1, 2010)

IVE HAD DP/DR FOR 15 YEARS SO I HAVE LOST CLUE OF WHO I AM. I dont find the strenght to live.

*HELP ME PLEASE! *


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

A couple of questions:

1. Are you taking any medication?
2. Do you see a health professional (e.g psychologist, psychiatrist)?
3. Have you tried seeking other ways to help yourself get better? (I think the answer to this is probably yes, especially after having this for so long, but im still going to ask.)
4. Have you sought out help by going to the emergency room and explain your situation?

Having to endure this pain and hell thats called ''DP" must have been torture. I would have probably killed myself, or attempted to, because IT IS JUST HARD TO DEAL WITH!!

But there is still hope. Doctors are trying to better understand this condition, and a lot of research has been done in hopes of coming up with treatments that will help.

Personally, I would try and see if you could get a doctor to prescribe you either Naloxone or Naltrexone. They are both opiod antagonists, but have showed significant results in reducing Depersonalization.

Please dont give up hope. I just think that you need additional help to try and make the rest of your journey a little more bearable. Talk to us, we will try to help you as best as we can. Maybe one day this will go away, i dont know. I only pray to G-d that he help all of us through this predicament.


----------



## alegoribar (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you Sandy. I am appointed to see a doctor in about 3 months, I am poor with no insurance, I have no family, so I have to wait because they are free services. I am loosing my mind Sandy. I am scared and do not know how to live anymore.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

No problem, I am just trying my best to help out a friend in need. 3 months is kind of a long time, but look at it this way. There may be an opportunity for you to be on your way to getting better, or at least even a little bit better when you see this doctor. Some doctors know how to treat this condition, some dont, but yours may, so always keep that in mind. It must be horrible to not have family to rely on when you are at your worst. Do you have any friends or even one person that you can talk to rely on for support? I think that would be very much reassuring. To just have someone to talk to and vent when you're feeling miserable. I will pray for you, and i know how difficult it is right now, but you need to keep on going.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

In the mean time while waiting to see a doc try some inexpensive vitamin or herbal supplements that could make you feel a bit better. For example, d-panthothenic acid (vitamin B5) energizes our adrenal glands which may be a factor in dp/dr. I'm just trying it now and I did notice an improvement. These supplements may never be as good as prescription drugs but they can help temporarily. Check other posts on the alternative help section here for other useful supplements.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

Isn't there any walk in clinic you can go to? This is an emergency!


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

Ive had some type of thought disorder for three or four years. I feel suicidal tbh. It has just grinded me down into the ground. You must go to hospital if you are seriously considering taking your life. Ive never been, always bottled it at the last minute, but I understand what true hoplessness is and i wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy. take care.


----------



## alegoribar (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind support! I appreciate with all my heart!

I do not have friends because since Ive had this disorder for years and years and years then it makes it hard for me to connect in any way with others, then it is hard because if I vent with others they tend to judge me and I have lived in so many places that I feel hopelessly alone. I hope things will get better. If I ever get better guys I will let you all know so you have hope.

Peace and the best to all of you!


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

we fight it together and soon we shall have even better support.


----------

